
‘Juul-Alikes’ Are Filling Shelves with Sweet, Teen-Friendly Nicotine Flavors - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/13/health/juul-flavors-nicotine.html
======
turndown
Don't let the article's title fool you: none of these products are new, they
have been available for a long time. The only difference is that the Juul
was/is most popular with teens, so they were the ones punished.

------
jonnismash
Every parent scared to death of finding out their kid is vaping should ask
themselves this: What if they were using actual cigarettes, or god forbid
Vanilla cream flavored vodka.

Sensationalism is cancer.

------
red9350
But it doesn't fill lungs with water so all is good, right??

